# Which bones are best?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That is such a great blog! What a gorgeous great dane!!

I'm not sure about the knuckle bone part vs marrow bone argument so no advice there. I might try a raw knucklebone (if i can find one) instead of the marrow bone part. I sometimes hear an awful cracking noise when Ranger is chewing one, but so far it's just been him breaking the marrow bone part and NOT a tooth! *Knock on wood* Maybe I'll wander to the pet store today and get him a treat for the weekend. I'll be interested to see what other people say!

Oops, just saw that you were asking about your puppy...I remember a rule of thumb was not to give puppies something hard or else they damage little puppy teeth. If you can make an indent with your fingernail in whatever you were planning to give a puppy you were okay, but if you couldn't make an indent easily then it was too hard. How old is your puppy? Maybe a better idea would be a frozen kong (stuffed with a little yogurt, kibble, and peanut butter then frozen for a few hours) and wait til your pup is an adult before giving bones? Or look at nylabones? Again, I've never had a puppy but I did do a little research when my brother got his...I'm sure the puppy owners on here will better be able to answer your question!


----------



## sdixon (Mar 25, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm getting more confused the more I read. Some sites say large knuckle bones are good, others say your dog will break it's teeth on these types of bones. I want to be able to give our puppy a raw bone once a week to chew and gnaw on because I think it's healthy and I know how highly valued bones are to dogs. If I have a large knuckle bone cut by the butcher so that the middle marrow part (the hardest part) is removed and I end up with two end knuckles (knobbly bits) is that good for a dog to chew on that part of the bone?
> 
> I found this blog site explaining how to cut the bone, you'll need to scroll down the page past the dog bed post to see the post about bones.
> 
> ...


This is what I believe...If you have Goldens Big Knuckle bones. They will whittle them down so you will need to watch them and take the bone away when it gets small. If you can put your thumb nail into the bone and leave an indentation it will not harm their teeth. If it is as hard as a rock it can break teeth.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have been giving Jaro the center part, the femur bone for months and have had not problems. Yesterday I gave him a knuckle end and today he has diarrhea. I can't say that the bone cause it for sure, just my experience this one time. When I give the femur bones I usually let Jaro have them for less than an hour then take away. I always given them frozen.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

I mainly buy pork/lamb ribs and also some turkey necks/feet for RMBs. I'm not crazy about marrow bones; I've seen dogs crack teeth on them. I've never fed any knuckle bones before.


----------

